# Attach handrail to vinyl siding w/o crushing siding



## needlenose (Apr 11, 2016)

I need to attach a small 3' handrail to vinyl siding. There are two square 4" metal brackets for attaching the railing to the house. The railing is simply a long aluminum tube.

I plan to attach the brackets to studs under the siding, but how do I attach it without crushing the siding? I can imagine several possible ways to do it but have been unable to find a recommended way.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

You will need to separate the interlock on the siding and place a piece of wood behind the siding and then re-do the interlock. Possibly 1/2 inch plywood will work. Even better would be a piece of bevel siding. The piece only needs to be a bit bigger than the mounting plate.
There are tools available to help with breaking the interlock and re-connecting the pieces.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

You can use a couple of the J blocks that are used with vinyl siding to mount various items to the house, such as light fixtures, outlets, faucets, dryer vents, etc. they have both recessed blocks and ones that have a hollow in them. You can cut a piece of wood to fit in the hollow and screw it to the house. Put the J block over it. Trim the siding around the J block and snap on the J channel trim piece. Very simple. Here's a link to the site that makes most of them. 

http://www.midamericaworldwide.com/...a-siding-components-products-recessed-square/

Mike Hawkins:smile:


----------

